# New To Me 2009 28Krs



## Hooperb (Dec 5, 2015)

Been looking at toy haulers for a while to accommodate the Harley and still be able to camp, hike, kayak, etc....and bring the dogs. Found this 28KRS at a nearby dealer and made (I think) a pretty good deal on it. Been on this site a lot in the last few days since, and there's a wealth of info on here but VERY LITTLE about the model I bought and it seems, toy haulers in general? Did I make a mistake buying this unit or is it just not very popular? Thanks


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Not many on here with toyhaulers. There are a few of us regulars though. I really like our 280 RS but it has taken some time to grow on me. Coming from a 28 K Desert Fox T.H I believe the 28 KRS has a much narrower ramp door opening than the newer ones. If your ride fits through easily and works for you thats all that matters. We put an ATV in ours. I don't think you made a mistake at all if the unit suits your needs. Fly at it and enjoy.


----------



## Hooperb (Dec 5, 2015)

The ramp width is 50" on mine, not sure if the newer ones are wider or not? That's what attracted me to the Outback originally was the narrow garage with side load. Doesn't take up all the living space but still room for the bike! Unfortunately can't try it out yet, but anxiously awaiting spring to give it a go! Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Newer ones are 56. We wanted a sideload also for the same reason and others. You have time to add your personal touches to it before spring. We have done many to ours with pictures posted on this site.


----------



## Hooperb (Dec 5, 2015)

Cool, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## gtrump (Jun 28, 2015)

We have a 2008 28KRS. I ride a Kawasaki KLR650 and have taken it in the Outback many times without any drama. The bike is about 90" long and it's a snug fit but I can ride it straight into the hauler, park it and strap it down without having to angle the bike. Not bad for a side-loader.

My wife was resistant to buying a toy hauler because she didn't want to live in a garage. The 28KRS solves that problem by being a nice camper that happens to have a garage in front. Mom is happy. Everybody wins.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as we have ours!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not sure how you guys are tieing down your bikes. But if you search some of Northern Ninjas posts he has a very cool setup for his bikes. He puts 2 bikes in his 280 RS


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooperb said:


> Been looking at toy haulers for a while to accommodate the Harley and still be able to camp, hike, kayak, etc....and bring the dogs. Found this 28KRS at a nearby dealer and made (I think) a pretty good deal on it. Been on this site a lot in the last few days since, and there's a wealth of info on here but VERY LITTLE about the model I bought and it seems, toy haulers in general? Did I make a mistake buying this unit or is it just not very popular? Thanks


From the comments i've heard since getting a sideload TH most people didn't even realize they existed. That coming from TH owners


----------



## Hooperb (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a "wheel chock" style front wheel mount in my motorcycle trailer that works fantastic. Drive in and it locks the front wheel in place. Get off and tie the bike down and good to go. I'd love to put the same thing in the garage of the TH but not sure about just lag bolting it to the floor of the garage? With the sealed underside of the Outback, difficult to access the bottom side of bolts if I went that route....I'll see if I can find Northern Ninja's info. Thanks!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

When i did my battery box upgrade. I found out exactly how the floor is made. I put a custom made flushmount box inside on the garage floor to hold 4 -6 volt batteries. Cut the floor out 1 Ft by 4 Ft approx.If you search MODS I"VE DONE , Or BATTERY BOX UPGRADE there should be lots of pictures including the chunk i cut out of the floor.The bottom should be easy to access. Just remove a few screws and washers and let the plastic drop down and have a look in there. You may be surprized. If your floor is like mine which i suspect it is you would be screwing into about 2 inch foam sandwhiched together by 1/8 luan so basically lag bolting into nothing. I have put on lots of detailed pics on here. Hope you can find them. With the site geting revamped recently i'm having difficulty finding the photo's i have posted. Good luck.


----------

